# Looking for a texting app...



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Google Chrome has an add-on called mighty text that links your PC to your phone to send texts. I'm looking for something similar for the Fire. Has anyone seen or can you recommend something similar for the Fire? There are a few in the market, but only one review, and I haven't heard of any of them.

Thanks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not used any that actually connect to a phone, I have used a couple that send texts via WiFi.  I've used TextPlus on the iPad, and liked it.

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Betsy, does that program assign a different phone # tor texting? I'm hoping to find one that uses my same number, so my grown kids know it's dear old mom. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it has a different number.

Sign it "mom" and they'll know it's you. 

The app I use on the iPad lets me put a sig in.  I put -Betay in as a sig at first so the first few people would know it was me.... And you can give the number in advance...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> . I put -Betay in as a sig at first so the first few people would know it was me....
> 
> Betsy


Is that your secret agent name?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Google Chrome has an add-on called mighty text that links your PC to your phone to send texts. I'm looking for something similar for the Fire.


I asked the same question yesterday about using Google Voice to send text messages from a cell phone via the Fire. Somebody, maybe ForeverJuly, said that you could use it by navigating to Gmail. My wife's Fire won't be delivered until tomorrow so I haven't tested it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is that your secret agent name?


LOL! I hate virtual keyboards...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff said:


> I asked the same question yesterday about using Google Voice to send text messages from a cell phone via the Fire. Somebody, maybe ForeverJuly, said that you could use it by navigating to Gmail. My wife's Fire won't be delivered until tomorrow so I haven't tested it.


That wasn't me. I don't use Google Voice for anything, but there is a texting app. I actually just posted it in your other thread. So for the OP and anyone else: http://www.amazon.com/textPlus-Free-Texting-Group-Text/dp/B00529IOXO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used the iPad version of that one and liked it quite a bit...

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We have been using the textplus GOLD app to send text messages from our Fires.  It does give you a different phone number and the last time we played with it, the notifications did not work correctly on the Fire.  You had to be in the app to see if you got any messages.  But hopefully an update will correct that now that the Fire has been out for a while.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> That wasn't me. I don't use Google Voice for anything, but there is a texting app. I actually just posted it in your other thread. So for the OP and anyone else: http://www.amazon.com/textPlus-Free-Texting-Group-Text/dp/B00529IOXO


I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## mike1132 (Nov 25, 2011)

which one did you go for?  I want to try it also.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I tried signing up for Text plus. I tried at least a dozen User names and everyone said it was taken. Drat. Sounds like its what I was looking for...if only it worked.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still looking for an app that uses an existing cell phone number.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I'm still looking for an app that uses an existing cell phone number.


Ideally, that's what I'd like. Tried Text +, and gave up. Could never get it to register a user name.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you try adding a number to your user name, HoosierMama?  Like your date of birth, the house number of your childhood home or something?  I've never not been able to get a username...that's weird.

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Did you try adding a number to your user name, HoosierMama? Like your date of birth, the house number of your childhood home or something? I've never not been able to get a username...that's weird.


I tried Hoosiermama, Hoosiermama2799, h00siermama, H00siermama, imhoosiermama, imh00siermama...added a few additional different numbers behind it...then moved on to trying another name with various number combinations.

Then I uninstalled it. 

I am going to hope another texting app comes out that will let me use my existing cell #.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Why texting, isn't email a better option?  I guess I am simply to old to keep up with this issue.  I can see why teens text from cell phones (email option is not available and its the only way to send nonverbal messages).  A fire can email so why bother with text?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, for most teens who text, they can probably check their emails from their phones.  Texting is great, though, as it is in real time and the text itself pops up on your cell, it's easy to set up.  Yes, you can set it up so that you get an email alert, but you still have to go read the email.  I have a few friends I text with now instead of email, it's much faster.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama,

I just installed textPlus to my Fire and created two different accounts, one for me, and one for HoosierMama2011.  I think there must have been something wrong with your installation or something?  It might be worth trying again.... (Or I could give you the info for HoosierMama2011.... )  Although I would suggest re-trying HoosierMama without a number first...I didn't try to create an account for that as I was afraid I wouldn't be able to change the other data...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see the need to text on my Fire as I have the ability to do so via my phone.  But it is, by far, the quickest way to get information to and from my 28 year old son.  The nature of his job is that he's not at his desk all the time -- he's out and about.  But he always has his phone on him.  If the info I want him to have is something more than a few words will convey, I just send "check email" and then he'll do so next time he's home.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> Why texting, isn't email a better option? I guess I am simply to old to keep up with this issue. I can see why teens text from cell phones (email option is not available and its the only way to send nonverbal messages). A fire can email so why bother with text?


Text messaging is a good, semi-non-intrusive method of keeping track of in touch with teenagers. The next thing you know the teenagers are adults who use text messaging to keep track of you.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just installed textPlus to my Fire and created two different accounts, one for me, and one for HoosierMama2011.


Can you confirm that you can send messages with TextPlus that show your cell phone number as the sender (rather than the number that TextPlus assigns as sender), Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Text messaging is a good, semi-non-intrusive method of keeping track of in touch with teenagers. The next thing you know the teenagers are adults who use text messaging to keep track of you.
> Can you confirm that you can send messages with TextPlus that show your cell phone number as the sender (rather than the number that TextPlus assigns as sender), Betsy?


Has someone said that it will do that? I don't believe it will, and, to tell the truth, I'm not sure why one wants to/needs to? I text very few people; those that I do know my texting number is, well, my texting number....

If it shows your regular phone number people will dial that number to answer...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Has someone said that it will do that? I don't believe it will, and, to tell the truth, I'm not sure why one wants to/needs to? I text very few people; those that I do know my texting number is, well, my texting number....
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure what a texting number is. My wife sends text messages to our family over her cell phone. Is that her texting number?

I use Google voice which delivers text messages to my phone and all to my computers simultaneously. I can read/answer from any device and my sending number is always my cell phone number. That's what I'm trying to set up on Jo Ann's Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a number dedicated to getting texts because I don't have a texting plan on my cell phone.  So, if people want to text me, they send it to the "texting number" which is the number I have through Text Plus.

I don't know anything about Google Voice or how it works.  If it will send stuff to your cell phone, I suppose it could send stuff to your Fire and your Fire could send stuff to it, but I don't know anything about it.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy. I think I'll give up on the whole idea. She can send text message on her phone.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just found out that MightyText's next version will do what I want. I signed up for the beta. The current version allows you to text using your cell # from your computer. The new will be able to be installed on tablets. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Please keep us apprised.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I just found out that MightyText's next version will do what I want. I signed up for the beta. The current version allows you to text using your cell # from your computer. The new will be able to be installed on tablets.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


My question for something like this is that if someone texts you back, does it go through your cell phone? I do not have a texting plan on my cell phone, so if it comes back through the cell phone, I would get charged for each text.

I don't really get it, I guess.  If I had texting on my cell phone, I would just use my cell phone. I do know using the keyboard is easier than texting on the cell phone--is that why y'all are interested? (We bought the cell phone to make phone calls on  I only started texting when I got the iPad and its free texts.)

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My question for something like this is that if someone texts you back, does it go through your cell phone? I do not have a texting plan on my cell phone, so if it comes back through the cell phone, I would get charged for each text.
> 
> I don't really get it, I guess.  If I had texting on my cell phone, I would just use my cell phone. I do know using the keyboard is easier than texting on the cell phone--is that why y'all are interested? (We bought the cell phone to make phone calls on  I only started texting when I got the iPad and its free texts.)
> 
> Betsy


I don't know how this one that Mary's talking about works, but Google's can be toggled to use your cell phone or the number they give you.

We have a family plan that includes unlimited text messaging. We use text messaging rather than voice because the recipient doesn't have to drop what they're doing to answer. For example, if I want to talk to my daughter during working hours, I send her a text message and ask her to call me when she has a minute.

I have an older flip phone with tiny numeric keys and I spend most of my time sitting at a computer so it's more convenient for me to use the computer than the phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I don't know how this one that Mary's talking about works, but Google's can be toggled to use your cell phone or the number they give you.
> 
> We have a family plan that includes unlimited text messaging. We use text messaging rather than voice because the recipient doesn't have to drop what they're doing to answer. For example, if I want to talk to my daughter during working hours, I send her a text message and ask her to call me when she has a minute.
> 
> I have an older flip phone with tiny numeric keys and I spend most of my time sitting at a computer so it's more convenient for me to use the computer than the phone.


Oh, I understand the benefits of texting...as I said, I do use it. Just not on my cell phone. I guess what I'm asking is, why is it so important that it go through the cell phone number for y'all--does it arrive on the cell phone, too? So you get the message on your cell phone and your computer at the same time, and won't miss it if you happen to be out and about?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...does it arrive on the cell phone, too? So you get the message on your cell phone and your computer at the same time, and won't miss it if you happen to be out and about?


Exactly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh. I see.  

OK.  For me, I don't need to get texts immediately, especially if I have to pay for them.   They can wait an hour if I'm not near a WiFi.  They pop up on the iPad as soon as I'm on WiFi.  Mine are just chitchat with my girl friends.

If it's an emergency or time sensitive, that's what the cell phone is for.  

Different strokes....

Even though I won't use it, I'll be interested in hearing about MightyText, and I'll keep my eyes open.

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, right now MightyText lets you use your computer and keyboard to text, and it goes to the cell. We have unlimited data/texting on our cells, so that works for us. The nice thing about MightyText is that (at least for me), it's easier than my cell's keyboard. I work in front of a computer all day, and it allows me to text my sons/friends without having to stop and pick up the phone. Their text messages pop up on my computer screen, too. 

I think when they release the new tablet-capable app, it will work the same way...which means I won't have to go thru ALL the effort of picking up my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Yes, right now MightyText lets you use your computer and keyboard to text, and it goes to the cell. We have unlimited data/texting on our cells, so that works for us. The nice thing about MightyText is that (at least for me), it's easier than my cell's keyboard. I work in front of a computer all day, and it allows me to text my sons/friends without having to stop and pick up the phone. Their text messages pop up on my computer screen, too.
> 
> I think when they release the new tablet-capable app, it will work the same way...which means I won't have to go thru ALL the effort of picking up my phone.


LOL!

If I was actually raising any children/taking care of grandchildren, I'm sure I would have a texting plan on my phone. And would definitely want the app.... I'm on the iPad all day long, and usually within WiFi range, so the texting app works for me. But I understand how it works now...

Betsy


----------

